# Chapel Allerton Hospital, Leeds – Dec 2008



## freebird (Feb 20, 2009)

OK LOADS of peeps have been here/seen reports from here so are aware of the history of the building etc (if you’ve not been yet then GO NOW!) The first floor floors are damn, DAMN spongy so explorer beware! Good for us to meet Converse1 here too – even after our heart stopping meeting! On with our pics...

One from outside






Someone's makeshift desk!





Up the stairs from the main entrance.





And down ..





Through the door up to Radio Allerton





Radio Allerton!





I do love stair shots!

























Down in to the basement










An excellent visit and well worth a look!


----------



## sqwasher (Feb 20, 2009)

*Chapel Allerton Hospital, Leeds - Dec 2008*

Here’s some pics from me...

Typical front external pic (obligitary shot!)





Yep they're still there if you were wondering 





Other views in the basement...










Ground floor...










First floor...










Second floor including Radio Allerton!















The water tower (ok it's not tall but it's a water tower!) 





& finally a fag packet with no warnings on!





More pics on our respective flickr pages...cheers!


----------



## smileysal (Feb 20, 2009)

I love this place. Love the outside, and those main stairs. Absolutely gorgeous building, currently just left there. Shame it can't be brought back up to it's former glory and have it's original name back. Gledhow Grove Hall, just sounds better doesn't it? lol.

Excellent pics mate, very nice work.

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 21, 2009)

Fabulous pics as always, you two. Cool stuff!


----------



## fire*fly (Feb 21, 2009)

great pictures guys, this place looks great


----------



## channonwindmill (Mar 13, 2009)

Great pics of a really lovely building. Such a shame it's just rotting away.


----------



## mexico75 (Mar 13, 2009)

Good work you two, don't know how I missed this thread I love those gas tight doors in the air raid shelters, my pic's of them came out crap. Yours are great though.


----------

